# THIS...is what happens....



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

When you mess with a wombat!










oh ya...THIS happens too...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/317587-marriage-does-crazy-things-brain.html


----------



## SilverStreak (May 7, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Go get em meathead!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, I know what happens when you poke a bear, but what happens when you poke a wombat?"

Herfabomber: "they scream "QUIT IT!!" and then find some place to burrow"

Pinhead Jr.: "gotcha...so it's :boink::help::behindsofa:eep:?"

Herfabomber: "basically, yes"


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

Rot Row Shaggy!!!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

a good friend of mine just texted me and reminded me that I forgot to include someone in my little reign of terror....how thoughtless of me. So here is the revised version:










Thanks buddy for reminding me!!


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

cute paper for a texan


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Phil from Chicago said:


> cute paper for a texan


I think he stole it from his daughter.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I think he stole it from his daughter.


Paper nothing...thats DUCT TAPE! and if you think THAT is cute, what till you see the notes inside. Yes, I stole them BOTH from my daughter. 
1. My printer is broken..so I had to make due, and cute pink paper with anime animals was nearby. 
2. The tape was Halloween themed so I figured, what the heck.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

This can not end well.... And it's making my trigger finger git a lil' itchy


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

So it appears that you crazy ass wombats are always down for a tag team. :nono: uke:


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

meatcake said:


>


That looks somewhat familiar, except totally less bad*ss... :lol: Should be interesting to see who the wombats are after this time.


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

*Yawn*

THat's all the Wombat got? After making such huge boasts and promises? Psh, raccoon's are better.


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

There's nothing like a good cluster bomb to bring a smile to my face. Can't wait to watch you smack these guys around, Brandon.


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thats weird because I was totally texting Brandon at the time, then he stops texting me and says "check the thread" and then I see the extra package. Maybe I shouldn't have been asking for his Mom's phone number in my texts? I am sure I am safe, he wouldn't bomb his future Daddy


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

I have a little smack talking package going out as well. But I'm not going to post a dc, it will silence the biggest of trash talking mouths. Muhahahaha.


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors (Aug 22, 2012)

You mess with one Wombat, you mess with all of us.... :gn

Mines going out today as well....

0307 1790 0000 4339 6057


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Isn't it cuuuuute...the dingbats are going on a bombing run.....fssss...sputter....pop


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> Isn't it cuuuuute...the dingbats are going on a bombing run.....fssss...sputter....pop


Like Pop Rocks...really exciting for a minute or two...then they just fizzle out...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Packerjh said:


> Isn't it cuuuuute...the dingbats are going on a bombing run.....fssss...sputter....pop


No dude, that's the weasels that go "pop." Wombats like to burrow into the dirt and hide.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> Isn't it cuuuuute...the dingbats are going on a bombing run.....fssss...sputter....pop


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Awwww cute, 7 bombs and only one good stick in the bunch


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

skfr518 said:


> Awwww cute, 7 bombs and only one good stick in the bunch


you may want to recount, bug guy.


----------



## dmeguy (Jun 6, 2012)

Does this...... 9405 5036 9930 0171 8881 61..... happen too? Weird how that works huh? :wave: Maybe they will learn one day Meat!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

shootinmatt said:


>


Cool...where'd you find video of a beginner squid bomb going off?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

You are one CRAZY A$$ POP TART!!!!


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> Cool...where'd you find video of a beginner squid bomb going off?


Hell I haven't seen anything decent come from a squid yet. You all talk big but when it comes to doing something y'all are just a lot of talk...


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh...you must be new here..


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> Oh...you must be new here..


Hey I'm not sayin you guys didn't have your prime awhile ago. Look you guys are like Chuck Norris, back in the day you were the cream of the crop. But now you're just selling exercise equipment on late night tv...


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

But Chuck Norris still kicks ass...

Your example is an epic fail!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

shootinmatt said:


> Hell I haven't seen anything decent come from a squid yet. You all talk big but when it comes to doing something y'all are just a lot of talk...


Hey smart ass I"m a squid that just slapped you???? or did you forget already and I need to do it again!!!!!


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> But Chuck Norris still kicks ass...
> 
> Your example is an epic fail!


Chuck still got whipped by Bruce Lee... Sorry bud even in his prime he was still a second rate actor/ fighter...


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

WyldKnyght said:


> Hey smart ass I"m a squid that just slapped you???? or did you forget already and I need to do it again!!!!!


Squids don't live in Canada... I thought you were a X-man???


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors (Aug 22, 2012)

I don't know Matt, sounds like a bunch was cry babies getting scared now that the bombs are falling...


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

I Sue Debt Collectors said:


> I don't know Matt, sounds like a bunch was cry babies getting scared now that the bombs are falling...


Yeah now that we have to destroy wyldknyght we will see them running like a squid being chased by a shark. Careful that mail moose is armed...


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh you all have a lot to learn  Craig please put these little pests in their place!


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

skfr518 said:


> Oh you all have a lot to learn  Craig please put these little pests in their place!


Pest??? This coming from a worm??? Where the hell is my salt??


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

skfr518 said:


> Oh you all have a lot to learn  Craig please put these little pests in their place!


Where's my can of Raid!!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Its like watching a soap opera and never ends. This will be entertaining.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Cypress said:


> Its like watching a soap opera and never ends. This will be entertaining.


Pinhead Jr.: "I hope so, cuz it hasn't been entertaining yet..AAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Calamari nom nom nom


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors (Aug 22, 2012)

shootinmatt said:


> Pest??? This coming from a worm??? Where the hell is my salt??


Magnifying glass is more fun than salt.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

HEY!! You boys play nice....nah, rip it up! Show that worm and squid whose boss....
Again, I refer to this:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

meatcake said:


> HEY!! You boys play nice....nah, rip it up! Show that worm and squid whose boss....
> Again, I refer to this:


You started all this mayhem you dirty rotten son of a......


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

WyldKnyght said:


> You started all this mayhem you dirty rotten son of a......


What can ONE wombat do....I mean really? Surely it wasn't all me.

(useless post 1078 and counting)


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

meatcake said:


> What can ONE wombat do....I mean really? Surely it wasn't all me.
> 
> (useless post 1078 and counting)


I think smurfette started the trash talking. I'm just not backing down...


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

meatcake said:


> What can ONE wombat do....I mean really? Surely it wasn't all me.
> 
> (useless post 1078 and counting)


And I thought we were friends....


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

shootinmatt said:


> I think smurfette started the trash talking. I'm just not backing down...


Just remember, smurfette has 99 smurf friends....


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

shootinmatt said:


> I think smurfette started the trash talking. I'm just not backing down...


And I appreciate you for it Matt. I know I can always count on my Combat Wombat to take up ranks and kick some Squid butt!

(useless post 1080 and counting...ooh...1080, like 1080p, this post is presented in HD)


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

WyldKnyght said:


> And I thought we were friends....


But Craig, we are friends....Friends...WITH A VENGEANCE!!!

now shut up and take it Squid!!

Besides your in Canada, so I doubt anyone will send you anything anyway. It's expensive, there is the whole "maybe it gets checked" thing, then...you know, its CANADA...oh and, you guys use metric...and talk weird. ALL that stuff.

(useless post 1081 and counting)


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

WyldKnyght said:


> Just remember, smurfette has 99 smurf friends....


I think I'll have to do mulitple responses
But their still smurfs... Itty bitty little blue people
And of course she has a lot of friends she was the only female smurf...

I can keep goin if you want...


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm seein a whole lot of wombat jaw flappin, but haven't seen any damage yet...:dunno:


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> I'm seein a whole lot of wombat jaw flappin, but haven't seen any damage yet...:dunno:


Ahhhh we posted DCs here... The packages land in a couple days.... Silly squid haven't you ever mailed anything???


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

shootinmatt said:


> Hey I'm not sayin you guys didn't have your prime awhile ago. Look you guys are like Chuck Norris, back in the day you were the cream of the crop. But now you're just selling exercise equipment on late night tv...


Nope - you have it all wrong. It's more like the squids are Led Zeppelin, and the prairie dogs - sorry, I mean wombats - are New Kids on the Block. Zepp may be old, but they continue to sell and get radio play. NKotB on the other hand are opening for high school jam bands at county fairs.


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors (Aug 22, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> I'm seein a whole lot of wombat jaw flappin, but haven't seen any damage yet...:dunno:


Its only Monday silly squid...


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

shootinmatt said:


> Ahhhh we posted DCs here... The packages land in a couple days.... Silly squid haven't you ever mailed anything???


28 bombs and counting... But i let my bombs do the majority of the talking...



Desertlifter said:


> Nope - you have it all wrong. It's more like the squids are Led Zeppelin, and the prairie dogs - sorry, I mean wombats - are New Kids on the Block. Zepp may be old, but they continue to sell and get radio play. NKotB on the other hand are opening for high school jam bands at county fairs.


Well said, Brian! Well said!


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors (Aug 22, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> 28 bombs and counting... But i let my bombs do the majority of the talking...


Funny, I haven't heard anything about your bombs. :loco:


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

I Sue Debt Collectors said:


> Funny, I haven't heard anything about your bombs. :loco:


Hey Dan you hear that?

No? Me either.

I guess his bombs are shy...


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh...the joy of squealing Wombats...

Since you're so eager to learn about all my Smurfy friends, lemme introduce you to my angry little blue buddy


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> Oh...the joy of squealing Wombats...
> 
> Since you're so eager to learn about all my Smurfy friends, lemme introduce you to my angry little blue buddy


UMM it's still a 2 inch little blue guy... Looks like a rolled up newspaper would take him out.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

But he could shoot the hell out of your big toe with that mini-14

Oh...and Smurfs are four apples tall...dontcha know nuthin?


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> I'm seein a whole lot of wombat jaw flappin, but haven't seen any damage yet...:dunno:


Funny thing about the post office, they haven't perfected the star trek transporter yet. After you give them a package, they have to drive it to its destination. That usually takes a couple days.


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

This thread is going to go something like this:

Monday-tuesday: squids, lobsters, llamas, and all other manner of vermin, "wombats no good. We better. Wombats not know how bomb. We know how bomb better"
Wednesday-thursday: vermin say "oh you bomb ok. Wombats not bad. We sowwy. Please forgive"


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> But he could shoot the hell out of your big toe with that mini-14
> 
> Oh...and Smurfs are four apples tall...dontcha know nuthin?


Thats a tiny belt fed machine gun, don't you know nuthin??

And he will still fit in my boot treads...


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

joshuarodger said:


> This thread is going to go something like this:
> 
> Monday-tuesday: squids, lobsters, llamas, and all other manner of vermin, "wombats no good. We better. Wombats not know how bomb. We know how bomb better"
> Wednesday-thursday: vermin say "oh you bomb ok. Wombats not bad. We sowwy. Please forgive"


Isn't that how all these go Josh? You'd think they would have learned by now...


----------



## Spankmeister (Jun 27, 2012)

The nerve of some people.

0312 2120 0000 4034 1667


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

shootinmatt said:


> UMM it's still a 2 inch little blue guy...


That's not the first time he's heard that... :drum:


----------



## jaysalti (Apr 6, 2012)

huh... i was expecting to see this










i suppose the end result is similar enough


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors (Aug 22, 2012)

shootinmatt said:


> Hey Dan you hear that?
> 
> No? Me either.
> 
> I guess his bombs are shy...


Must Be Duds...


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

I thought wombats were piddly little critters, how can something small create so much potential damage.. lmao you guys will eventually blow up your own country and then we can come back with our red coats on and errrrr claim it back.. (I think)


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> That's not the first time he's heard that... :drum:


Hey...I thought we was friends...

Then Again...keep telling folks that... For a Smurf 2" is hella hung...go tell smurfette!


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> Hey...I thought we was friends...
> 
> Then Again...keep telling folks that... For a Smurf 2" is hella hung...go tell smurfette!


Only problem is you're not really a smurf.... LOL


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

But I am really hu--...well, that's not for this forum!

I am, though, wondering if these pop rocks you guys sent are ever gonna land...tell me these wom-splats aren't coming from Texas...I'm pretty sure the only things from Texas are steers and qu...well I'm sure YOU know the rest


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> But I am really hu--...well, that's not for this forum!
> 
> I am, though, wondering if these pop rocks you guys sent are ever gonna land...tell me these wom-splats aren't coming from Texas...I'm pretty sure the only things from Texas are steers and qu...well I'm sure YOU know the rest


really a guy from California using that line? Well at least Texas has steers. The only thing in CA are qu... You know the rest...


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

LOL...you got me there...


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> LOL...you got me there...


LOL


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> But I am really hu--...well, that's not for this forum!
> 
> I am, though, wondering if these pop rocks you guys sent are ever gonna land...tell me these wom-splats aren't coming from Texas...I'm pretty sure the only things from Texas are steers and qu...well I'm sure YOU know the rest


for being part of a group that uses the post office on a fairly regular basis, you and astatejb seem to be very confused about how it actually works. if one takes a package to the post office on a monday, it generally isn't delivered until at least wednesday. sometimes thursday. be patient.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Be patient...NO!!! I expect immediate gratification...

As to what comes from the People's Repubik of KaliFournea...

Ronald Reagan for the win!!!


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

No use explaining it to them Joshua. They are getting a little senile.... They sit at the old folks home with a box of Ron Mexicos and stare at empty flat rate boxes...


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

shootinmatt said:


> *...WOMBATS* sit at the old folks home with a box of Ron Mexicos and stare at empty flat rate boxes...


Fixed!


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

mjohnsoniii said:


> Fixed!


Hmmm old noobs? Nope sorry try again scooter...


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Dear meatcake, 
you'll pay for this. Post to come after work...but you shouldn't have done that.


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

Sorry late to party. Work is f'ing me....
####### ###### etc etc...


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Hmmm....a Bears fan...always late to the party


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

joshuarodger said:


> This thread is going to go something like this:
> 
> Monday-tuesday: squids, lobsters, llamas, and all other manner of vermin, "wombats no good. We better. Wombats not know how bomb. We know how bomb better"
> Wednesday-thursday: vermin say "oh you bomb ok. Wombats not bad. We sowwy. Please forgive"


Well it's Thursday and I'll admit, you bomb ok, but you won't catch this Squid begging for forgiveness. :cheeky: :lol:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/317809-sacred-oath-joshes-broken.html


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors (Aug 22, 2012)

Its been pretty quiet in here... I bet that will change later today.

Hope everyone has a good Friday, cause for some of you its probably your last. :target:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Tag team by Wombats!! :faint:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...girlie-gets-tag-team-wombats.html#post3706328


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

I Sue Debt Collectors said:


> Its been pretty quiet in here... I bet that will change later today.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good Friday, cause for some of you its probably your last. :target:


A few bombs have landed but the targets are still recovering and haven't posted up yet. 
There is damage out there that had yet to be seen.

(Useless post 1093! 7 more to go till my contest is over. Enter now if you haven't! 
Super secret hint!!!! It will end Monday or Tues!)


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/317786-meatcakes-birthday-bomb.html

here you go meatycakes!


----------

